# Hello! I'm new here



## daffs12 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi all,  I'm new to this forum.

Me and my H have been ttc for 14months now with nothing happening at all.  I've had an AMH test which came back low and H his SA which came back normal all with CRGW. I've also had my bloods at GP so I know I'm ovulating.

We were referred by NHS in July and have been told earliest we will have a consultation is January although I dont hold out much hope for that playing out.  Am now considering just going to CRGW having seen all the threads on the nightmare of a waiting list with NHS.

I definately want to have HSG/Hycosy now to rule out tube issues - other than that, I'm not sure what else it could be?!


----------



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Daffs,

I was sorry to see that you didn't a reply to your post and just wanted to check how you ar getting on. I am new to this thred soon  so would love to hear.

Julia


----------

